# Computer Auction--Lots of projects awaiting :D



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

In another thread, I told MaryBeth of a cheap way to acquire a computer and mentioned Lexis Nexis surplus auctions.
As they upgrade their business, they rotate the old equipment to auctions held by Tim Lyle of Inovative Auctions.
If any members are interested and live near Erlanger, Ky.... there is an auction being held this Saturday, Dec 10.
Here is a link with pictures of the equipment and directions.
LINK

Please note, this auction is being held by combining both Nexis Lexis equipment .......and Affordable Upgrades left over inventory, some new--some used--some fit for land fill. 
Lexis Nexis has an excellent record of labeling what's defective.
Affordable Upgrades has an image (IMHO) of unloading what they can't sell otherwise.....in otherwords...the only AU item I ever bought was a new mouse that hit the trashcan after a couple weeks 

This auction will be held at 3 Floridian Drive Erlanger, KY

Perhaps your next project is at this auction with your name on it


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I'd love to be there with some cashola. Man that would be fun.:up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just another reminder of an up and coming auction(Feb 4) in the Ohio-Kentucky-Indiana tri-state area.
There have been many super bargains in the past at the Lexis-Nexis auctions.

http://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/111153.html

some photos here:
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=111153


----------

